# East Mids September TTOC Meet - Thurs 13th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

Next East Mids meet is on Thursday 13th September, meeting at 7:30pm at the East Midlands McArthur Glen Retail Park:

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

For food I'm not sure where everyone wants to go? Back to the Chinese again? Or find an Indian? Or something else?

Thoughts please...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will be there Nick and so will Luke, we just picked up his TT tonight so we now have two in the family lol.

Chinese sounds good to me, they will be please to have the "football team" there again :lol: see what everyone else wants to eat, am easy :roll:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Count me in mate, I will be their.

As For food any thing goes.

Phil


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be there and I'll let Andy know as well. See you there!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm at work 'til 6 but I should be able to attend! You can count me in for this. In terms of food I don't mind, chinese was good but I'm open to other places.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I'm on nights. But, I'll try to get up to the meet before the food.

I owe Nick a drink or two and a few apologies! Thanks to Dave for the headsup.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I should be there, chinese was good last time so well up for that. A round table helps for a good chin wag as well


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm a bit of a newbie (so much so I'm still trying to sell my mr2 so I can get driving my newly acquired tt)

Just wondering can anyone come along...?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

-charlotte- said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a bit of a newbie (so much so I'm still trying to sell my mr2 so I can get driving my newly acquired tt)
> 
> Just wondering can anyone come along...?


You'd be more than welcome indeed!


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Great! As long as I can get it sorted ill come along... what happens and how many people do you think will be there? 
Sorry all the questions but Im not really sure what to expect!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

-charlotte- said:


> Great! As long as I can get it sorted ill come along... what happens and how many people do you think will be there?
> Sorry all the questions but Im not really sure what to expect!


We've had about 10 cars for the last couple of meets. We'll be meeting up at half 7 for probably half hour then off for a short cruise. Ending up at a local Chinese I think for food.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

That sounds like the perfect 1st date! lol

If I can't make it to this one (which is looking increasingly unlikely) when is the next one? Because I definitely want to join in....


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Now come on, no pulling out now  
There normaly the 2nd Thursday of the month.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Honestly I really do want to come- but I'm not even insured on it yet! lol

Heres the problem...

My insurance on my mr2 mk3 covers me third party on other vehicles so I was able to drive my new tt back from the old owner whilst she was still insured on it, now that Im the new owner and she's cancelled her insurance Im no longer insured on it.

Right... I don't was to change my insurance over until I've sold the mr2 because then potential buyers won't be able to test drive (or drive away) the mr2; especially if its not insured id have to sorn it.....

Its soooo frustrating so trust me I wish this was all sorted! and don't even get me started on the pain of private plates!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Rant over!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

the beast will be unleashed thursday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

bigbison said:


> the beast will be unleashed thursday


What about the TT?


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoa try not to scare off the new member! 
:-o


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

-charlotte- said:


> Whoa try not to scare off the new member!
> :-o


Don't panic, it's just a project me and Paul have been working on for a while, should be all finished for this meet. 8)


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I really need a good meet to distract me.. may have been caught on a speed camera on the M42 coming from birmingham airport at night. I just can't be sure how fast (almost certain I was above 80mph) I was going, but I have a bad feeling!  waiting for 14 days from Saturday the 8th, fingers crossed!


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Nem said:


> -charlotte- said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa try not to scare off the new member!
> ...


ooooooo sounds exciting! So I take it you are into mods and know a bit about engines etc....?


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

avyi said:


> I really need a good meet to distract me.. may have been caught on a speed camera on the M42 coming from birmingham airport at night. I just can't be sure how fast (almost certain I was above 80mph) I was going, but I have a bad feeling!  waiting for 14 days from Saturday the 8th, fingers crossed!


I feel your pain- Ive not been caught yet but Ive had that horrible sinking feeling a few times now! Lets us know and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

avyi said:


> I really need a good meet to distract me.. may have been caught on a speed camera on the M42 coming from birmingham airport at night. I just can't be sure how fast (almost certain I was above 80mph) I was going, but I have a bad feeling!  waiting for 14 days from Saturday the 8th, fingers crossed!


Not good news, fingers crossed.

On a better note, I've got a raffle prize to bring you!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be there but not sure about Carolyn at the mo.
So looking forward the Paul's big beast


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It's going to be fun


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

-charlotte- said:


> I feel your pain- Ive not been caught yet but Ive had that horrible sinking feeling a few times now! Lets us know and fingers crossed for you!


I just hope I wasn't *caught* above 100mph. What was I thinking, joining a motorway so fast :/ Thanks!



Nem said:


> Not good news, fingers crossed.
> 
> On a better note, I've got a raffle prize to bring you!


Thanks Nem! ahah, I had already forgotten about that :roll: I never win anything on these things, and when I do, I'm not there to receive it


----------



## moonytt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi would like to meet up with everyone ,say hello.The only problem is am on holl's so not sure if i will be here or not depends were the missis wants to go for the day.I am only 5 mins away by red mk2 3.2 roadster,hope to be there.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

avyi said:


> I just hope I wasn't *caught* above 100mph. What was I thinking, joining a motorway so fast :/ Thanks!


You were thinking 'WWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!'


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

moonytt said:


> Hi would like to meet up with everyone ,say hello.The only problem is am on holl's so not sure if i will be here or not depends were the missis wants to go for the day.I am only 5 mins away by red mk2 3.2 roadster,hope to be there.


Hopefully see you tonight then!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Charlotte - you could always just meet us at the Chinese place rather than come on the cruise, postcode for the restaurant is NG19 7SP, it's an old pub, the old plough, which is now a Chinese.

If not, we'll hopefully see you next month but we might not be back at the Chinese then, probably something different.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Nem said:


> Charlotte - you could always just meet us at the Chinese place rather than come on the cruise, postcode for the restaurant is NG19 7SP, it's an old pub, the old plough, which is now a Chinese.
> 
> If not, we'll hopefully see you next month but we might not be back at the Chinese then, probably something different.


To be honest Im quite partial to Indian, Italian, pub food........ to be fair I just like eating out so where we go really isn't an issue! lol

If I can make it I will its just looking very doubtful...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Charlotte,
Stop playing hard to get  , cya tonight


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

You lot are so funny!

I promise you I want to come but Im having many 'issues' including but not restricted to the mr2 which I do not feel safe driving! Insurance issues, number plate issues, a maths test issue and many more that you will no doubt all be fully briefed upon next meet!!!

I was going to put somethings are worth waiting for (but then decided against this, as it would not only be cheesy but might build up my entrance to an anticlimax!) lol


----------



## aviii (Jun 11, 2011)

Nick, i might only get to the outlet more towards 8pm.. if u guys could wait for me it would be appreciated. hopefully i wont be late! depends how traffic is up in lincoln as i need to pop in to petrol station.
see u all later!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats fine, long as I know you're coming I'll wait till you get there.

Cruise planned, slightly different from last month too


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Nick, just got home from work, changing clothes and setting off to petrol station n then straight to EMOutlet. See you in a bit!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Charlotte, you missed out on a great evening! 
Cruise was again, awesome.. bends everywhere!! Even a tunnel! Chinese food was great once again too.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good meet lads!! (Charlotte  , I do understand really only kidding) and a good route to the Chinese Nick

cheers all


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Really enjoyed tonight great banter and fun.

Loved the drive  to the Chinese


----------



## moonytt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Nick,sorry didn't make it sounds like you all had a good meet.Hopefully will make the next one.

Cheers,Steve


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

yes you have all succeeded in making me fully jealous! But with all the 'issues' Im having it just was not meant to be!

However, after your trial run I expect high standards next meet!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It was good to see every body again 
It was a great night again and I loved the drive 
Nick you know your roads mate  .

Phil


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

How ironic... I am now up and running! Typical!

Let me know when you doing it again because I can definitely be there!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've put up the new thread for the October meet so have a quick look for the details


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay thanks!  
(Im still getting familiar with how forums work!)


----------

